# Best beer for Fish & Chips



## freshbaked (Jun 20, 2016)

I am working on a fish and chips recipe and I am looking for some beers to try.  I am currently using a mandarin beer but I received some pretty wide spread opinions.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I like a session beer like 4-5% not too hoppy, not too much alcohol, not too bitter, malty is okay but not too dark looking

For batter purposes I would stay away from:

Stouts, porters - too dark looking, great for braised red meats though

IPAs -too hoppy (actually if you are in a gastro pub setting with beer snobs who LOVE hops then this could work)

imperials - too high %ABV, too bitter

anything fruity

anything pumpkin (unless you want those flavors on your fish)

Belgians - too expensive for this use, also tripel, quads have too much alcohol

barleywine

Did I rule out all the beers? Heck no! altbier, amber, english bitter, brown ale, steam beer, doppelbock, golden ale, hefeweizen, kolsch, light ales, saison, vienna lager, witbier should all work great in a beer batter. 

Maybe go to smaller local breweries and see what they recommend.  It's nice to get a collaboration on your menu and you say it's beer batter with such and such beer from ____ brewery down the street. Also you could do something like a beer pairing night with rotating local brewers   It's a good draw for a slower night like tuesday-thursday and if you market it right you will sell out.


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

Well, now I just feel like having a beer...


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Drink the beer while your pouring club soda into the batter.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL @ChefBilly, reminds me of my beer home brew days.....as my techniques got

more and more complex, I seemed to get less and less yield from my batches.....

I eventually equated this to the longer the beer-making process, the more

would disappear prior to final bottling. Beer making can be a long, thirsty process! 

@Freshbaked, it depends what flavor profile you're shooting for. MK has mentioned some

awesome beer component options, just pick one and see whatcha think.

And if ya want something even more unique, get out yer wallet, and try the Belgian Lambic--

it'll cost ya maybe...5 bucks a bottle.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Use the beer you like to drink! As long as it isn't to dark or weird flavored to pair with fish! I use anything from lagers to english bitters, red ales(one of my favorites!)


----------

